# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам SONY Alpha a68 + 18-55 mm (ILCA68K.CEC)

## Dima Messer

Продам свою "учебную" камеру. Пробег около 6000 кадров, состояние идеальное, в довесок отдам небольшой фоторюкзак. Коробка, документы, полный комплект. 
Из плюсов - электронный видоискатель (если Вы не хипстер), байонет под копеечную оптику Minolta, отличная начинка за свои деньги.
Минусы - корпус из пластика.



Цена вопроса: 7500 грн.

----------

